# Wild fire?



## charliechaindrive (May 25, 2012)

Got this at an auction sale for 15$,   in very nice shape spare from a missing chain.    What is it?  The pads say wildfire and that's all I have found.  Thanks in advance


----------



## bricycle (May 25, 2012)

...they went and called her Wild fire.....


----------



## bricycle (May 25, 2012)

Looks like a nice cycle, someone on this forum should be able to tell you. Good luck, bri.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 25, 2012)

*Huffy*

The sprocket looks like it to me


----------



## rideahiggins (May 25, 2012)

*Huffy*

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/huffy/46055


----------



## charliechaindrive (May 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone,  but could someone  give a ballpark estimate on a price?  My dad wanted to know.


----------



## rideahiggins (May 25, 2012)

*value*

My opinion. From the photo provided, the chain is missing, the rear fender is missing, most likely the wrong seat, probably whould have a banana style seat. And we're talking about a Huffy not a Schwinn krate bike. Value as shown $30-$35. I had nicer bikes of this style/type/era at Memory lane swapmeet for $45-$65 and no one showed any interest.


----------



## charliechaindrive (May 26, 2012)

Thanks, my dad though it would be worth about 50$ himself,  but I'll tell him he was wrong (theres a first time for everything)


----------

